# Chris Kidder Special 12" Chef Knife Ironwood



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone familiar or even better, used this knife?
https://www.newwestknifeworks.com/c...s/ironwood-chris-kidder-special-12-chef-knife


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

New West used to sponsor Cheftalk. They're good craftspeople. I have a few of their knives and they are quality designs with good fit and finish. In my knives they ran the steel a bit thicker than I'd spec today but it looks like that particular model is quite thin already. 

I think they get pretty good heat treat as well though they don't do it in house as i recall.

But I can't speak to that specific knife.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Too long and too narrow for a chef's knife IMO It looks more like a Sujihiki and I find nothing aesthetic about that handle save the wood choice. With a fairly conservative heat treat at best - $500? Really? I'll stick with my Japanese knives thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There are reasons for an enthusiast to take a knife higher than 60. But even among enthusiasts sharpening steel harder than 60 gets difficult fast. I think it's a reasonable hardness that will perform well in this steel for a wider range of purchasers with a variety of commonly available equipment.

Sharpening a blade at 62 is beyond a lot of people and their gear.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Fine for their drag through, or power sharpeners, but if you own good Japanese steel you have the stones and the know how to maintain them and in all reality it's not that hard to learn. Quite satisfying actually. IMHO that knife is overpriced for what it is. No offence to the designer, or the maker, but look at your competition. Japanese makers are putting out much better product for a fraction of the price point.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Seriously?!?_ ... $529.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just an idea what your money buys you Jap-side:

https://knivesandstones.us/collecti...ka-blue-2-nashiji-line-knife-gyuto-270mm-lite
The blue#2 alloy steel is reactive, but not like pure carbons, it will probably hold an edge as well and maybe better than the soft sv35n, and get lots sharper and lots easier also. They also make one in all stainless that has very nice properties.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

With such a budget I would contact
https://www.prendergastknives.com/A bit heavier than most Japanese knives, with still a slightly forward balance point, a very pronounced distal taper. Beefy heel section and corresponding food release, tapering to a tip I can only compare to vintage Sabs.
I'm not so sure whether those advanced steel types make a lot of sense in the kitchen. I would rather look for easy sharpening and fine grain, not necessarily stainless - but that's my own bias.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeez, for $529, I'd be salivating at what I could get in Masamoto K steel. I've never encountered anything to beat it for kitchen knives.


----------

